#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petrel 2018 full working is available now

## fered

Hello colleagues,
Here is the installation link of Petrel 2018

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Full working M*e*d*i*c*i*n*e is with me.



To request full Med just contact me: tnudefski@gmail.comSee More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## andy920

Hi do you have the password to extract the file? Thanks

----------


## fered

yes.
here is the password:

pDHCUm02JxuktA5DYNmviMFsW8NnqDm7NbNR6oRa

----------


## majudong

Hi, how to get the ********? please PM me...

----------


## linyaoting

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## zouheir

Could you share the ********???
and thanks for the software

----------


## dimash999

Could you also share the ********???
and thanks for the software and help. PM me plz

----------


## jafaraaaaa

Hi friend
I installed petrel 2018, but geomechanics section is not active.
how can i active it?

----------


## zouheir

could you share the MED please??
for geomechanics maybe you need to install addition tools.

----------


## kuvachisalat

Could you send me ***** and license for the software.

----------


## Dare

Please can you share the installation file of Petrel 2018

----------


## amirhonuz

Thank you! It works!

----------


## Suslik

Could you also send me ***** and license for the software, please.

See More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## jafaraaaaa

If anybody need petrel 2018 license and ***** files pm me.

We can exchange...

----------


## jafaraaaaa

If anybody need petrel 2018 license and ***** files pm me.

We can exchange...

----------


## zouheir

Hi Bro
Kindely if you send it to me, Zkanan1988@outlook.com.

I will be glade for thats.

----------


## zouheir

Hi Bro

Kindly if you send it to me, Zkanan1988@outlook.com.

I will be glad for that.

----------


## zouheir

Hi Bro

Kindly if you send it to me, Zkanan1988@outlook.com.

I will be glad for that.

----------


## faaah

could you plz send the MED

----------


## Mourad84

could you share the MED please??

----------


## Mourad84

could you share the MED please??

----------


## 123

+1  I need too

----------


## experienced.resengr

> yes.
> here is the password:
> 
> pDHCUm02JxuktA5DYNmviMFsW8NnqDm7NbNR6oRa



Hi fered,

This password is not working for the zip file. Can you please share the password, and also the MED?

Thanks!

----------


## m.sheikh.alattas

Could u share the L.icense and P.atch please. Thanks
imoh_1989@yahoo.com

----------


## a7med923

I would be thankful if you could share MED license/***** please 


email: ahmed.alwashahi@aiesec.netSee More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## loverboybvs

Thank you sharing. Kindly share the MED & License file @ loverboybvs@gmail.com

----------


## victor-seleznev

Kindly share the MED & License file @ victor-seleznev@ya.ru

----------


## mguzman

> Thank you! It works!



hi amirhouz, can you please tell me how did you make it work?

I couldnt unzip the installer because I dont have the password...


regards.

mguzmanf77@gmail.com

----------


## greyeye

> If anybody need petrel 2018 license and ***** files pm me.
> 
> We can exchange...



Hi! I need this please. Can you send by PM? Thanks!

----------


## Tryapyshko

Hi, could share me please, infinituman@gmail.com

----------


## Tryapyshko

> If anybody need petrel 2018 license and ***** files pm me.
> 
> We can exchange...



Hi, could share me please?

----------


## Gopal Krishna

Dear Buddy,
Good day!
Please share me  ***** and license for the software at gpanigrahy@hotmail.co.uk
Thanks in advance

----------


## Gopal Krishna

Dear Buddy,
Good day!
Please share me ***** and license for the software at gpanigrahy@hotmail.co.uk
Thanks in advance
My threads; Gopal Krishna :

----------


## coreblood

hi friends,

could you sent license file please? ozkanozel@gmail.com

i download it but i havent any lisence file.

thank you for interesting.

----------


## EOD

successfully installed petrel 2018 but it is asking for the license server details. any help would be appreciated

----------


## Luke_Petrel

how can I get the petrel 2018 ********?
If possible kindly PM me.

----------


## Pichu

HI, please could you share Med and l*i*c*e*n*s*e please? urangarodolfo@yahoo.com.ar



Thank you very much!See More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## Be_port

Please Fered, could you share license (.lic) of Petrel 2018? Thank you in advance.

----------


## Santiago Rodriguez

Could you send me ***** and license for the software please

----------


## Amera91

can anyone provide me with the instructions of license installation and the license file as I can't find them?
thanks.

----------


## gRear

Hello, please could you share M.e.d. please? arearius@gmail.com
Thank's

----------


## o0Nocturno0o

Hi linyaoting, could u please share us this software again if u have it?.  :Smile:  please

----------


## miguel58

Dear friend how do you get the license file? Thanks

----------


## coopfuturo

please could you share the ******** with me thanks

----------


## coopfuturo

please could you share the ******** with me thanks  ohmaherrera@gmail.com

----------


## shenaca

please could you share the ******** with me thanks , my email : masterjin66@yahoo.com

----------


## aqua_ken

Please provide he med m too sick i really need it to survive.

----------


## davakmal2

please could you share the .lic file thanks. akmal_davirov@mail.ru

----------


## milesh

Hi there,
Could I get the MED and .lic?


Many thanksSee More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## Allois

please could you share the .lic file thanks. mwx38@yandex.ru

----------


## sld312

Hi,
Could you please send me the installation guide
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Rid3r

Please send me a ***** to activate the program on emilakarid3r@gmail.com

----------


## sld312

Dear for all,
I am looking for guide file and the license file as well.
Thanks in advance.
My email is: rtld312@yahoo.fr

----------


## dmitri422

HI, please could you share med and lic please? dmitri422@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Bazkvng

Doesn't work man

----------


## Bazkvng

Please I need any petrel software from petrel 2015 and above. Thank you

----------


## sld312

Dear petrel users,
I am looking for working version of petrel I downloaded 2018 but I don't find the installation guide, licence file and *****ed filed as well.
Please share.
My email:
rtld312@yahoo.fr
Thanks in advance

----------


## aldaron1

hi there, could you share MED and lic?
aldaron@yahoo.com
kindest regards

----------


## alisaleh

hello .. thanks for the program , could you send to me license file please.
and the way of installing the license .
with good wishes.

----------


## alejandro_p_r

Hi everybody,
I downloaded the PETREL 2018 software (It was OK). Now I need the license file (and instructions to install license also).

I would appreciate a lot If anybody of you could share that file and information with me. I am a wellsite geologist in Colombia, so I work with PETREL all the time. I hope for your answer.

Thank you so much. Best Regards.

yimyalejandro@yahoo.es

Alejandro Parra 
Bogotá - Colombia
South America

----------


## initialD

> Hello colleagues,
> Here is the installation link of Petrel 2018
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you please share the ********?
Thanks in advance.
AndySee More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## naposs

I am looking for Petrel 2018 or 2019 including Reservoir Modelling. I have Palaside Risk 7.6 software for the exchange.

----------


## people1968

Could you share  ***** and license for the software?

----------


## bakufuuranbu

Hello, could you share the m*e*d*i*c*i*n*e with me? Thank you in advance. my email: bakufuuranbu@gmail.com

----------


## PikSEL

Hi, Could you please share the ********? at zdog2005@gmail.com, thx

----------


## jurbina

Could you also share the MED??
and thanks for the software and help. PM me plz

----------


## alfa19

Could you also share the ********???
and thanks for the software and help. PM me plz

----------


## Alisher_boqiev

Hello!
Could you send me ***** and license for the software, please 
alisher.boqoyev@yandex.ru

----------


## tcminh

Dear Sir,
Could you send me license for the software.

----------


## mohammedadel6

Can you please share the med &lic to mohammedadel6@hotmail.com

----------


## Dam

Could you please share the ********?
Thanks in advance.
Dam

----------


## psaj1399

hi  
please send me license of petrel 
thanks so much,
sjj4116@gmail.com

----------


## mohamedbalaha

Can you please send me the ***** *****es and the license file as well?



e.mail: mohamedbalaha@hotmail.comSee More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## firasgeo

> Hello colleagues,
> Here is the installation link of Petrel 2018
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, how to get the ********? please PM me...

----------


## potatohead

Could u share the L.icense and P.atch please. Thanks

----------


## Biggie

Please kindly send me the license to biggiestrong@yahoo.com. thanks

----------


## molten

Awesome !!! Thank you so much for share ...

----------


## sld312

Dear friend,
Could you please share.
Email: rtld312@yahoo.fr
Thanks in advance

----------


## afifabderrahmen

Could you share me mad & Lic files afifabdou5@gmail.com

----------


## kadagesakh

Hi,
Could you share me
pcbkadage@gmail.com

----------


## milesh

Hi there,
Could you please share the med & Lic file? (DaveWelshLad@gmail.com)

Many thanks

----------


## Ashraf19

Could you send me ***** and license?

----------


## avargasjurado

Thanks for sharing, could you please send me the .zip file pass and med, thanks in advance

----------


## revawiratama

could you share the med?

----------


## riazalijatoi

I have Petrel 2018. who want to exchange softwares contact riazalijatoi@gmail.com

See More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## aries_balelo

Thank you sharing. Please share the M.E.D & License file @ echa_marianasari@yahoo.com

----------


## nyetzcobbin

email me if you need the med

machinetransformer@gmail.com

----------


## pepe_gri

Petrel 2020.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## revawiratama

Please share or send me the installer and lic @pepe_gri.. (vante.explorer@gmail.com)

----------


## rewq4321

Hi!

Could you please provide me with the working M. E. D. and license for Petrel 2018? My email is jackob.kwasnik@yahoo.com

Much appreciated!

----------


## TerryBogard

I need help. Have Petrel 2018.1 installer and the ********, but the .lic doesn't work, run the Schlumberger Licensing and add the license error message that say: CodeMeter Driver is not installed. Who can help me?

----------


## o0Nocturno0o

share it  :Smile:

----------


## motazadel80

I downloaded it successfully. Can you please send me the installation facilities and LIC file?

----------


## motazadel80

motazadel80@hotmail.com

----------


## motazadel80

Can you please send me the installation facilities? 
motazadel80@hotmail.com

----------


## EduardoRlc32

I have petrel 2018 full med.   exchange for others software .      leumpet32@gmail.com

----------


## EduardoRlc32

I have petrel 2018 full med.  exchange for others software.    leumpet32@gmail.com

See More: Petrel 2018 full working is available now

----------


## Ratus

Could you also share the ********???
and thanks for the software and help. PM me plz

----------


## firedragon76

Please share the MED & License file @ mc19760@gmail.com . Thank you!

----------


## ml 2004

Please share the MED & License file to saadihmd@yahoo.fr . Thank you!

----------


## riazalijatoi

I have tNavigator 2020.1, Roxar RMS Tempest 2020, Paleoscan 2020, Schlumberger Eclipse 2020, 2019, 2018, Petromod 2019, OFM 2019, RMS 2019 V11, CMG 2019, IPM V11, PVTSim Nova 1.3. 
riazalijatoi@gmail.com

----------


## fered

Please contact to tnudefski@gmail.com

----------


## whery

i have petrel 2010 and petrel 2018。contact me！ whery@foxmail.com

----------


## GEOMSHAABAN

could u pls share the med geomshaaban@gmail.com

----------


## whery

i have
techlog 2016 2017 2018
OFM 2019 2018
pipesim 2019.3 2020
olga 2019 2020
hrs 10.6 10.5
jason 10.1
pergeos 2019 2020
stimplan 8
gohfer 9.1 9.0
petrel 2019 2018
geolog 2019
gocad 2019
eclipse 2020 2019 2018
opendect 6.6 6.4
avzio 2020 2019
isight earth 3.5
BasinMode 2014
CMG 2020 2019
DNV GL AS Phast Safety 8.22 8.0
Fracman 7.8 7.7
Fracpro PT 2019 2018
Schlumberger vista 2019 2015 2020
Geoeast 3.6
Geomodeling VVA 2019 2018
IHS ******* 2019
IP 2020 2019
IPM Suite 11
JewelSuite 2018
JewelSuite Subsurface Modeling 2019
Kappa workstation 5.3 5.2
KLSeis Ⅱ
TNavigator 2020 2019
geoteric 2019 2020
RocDoc 2020 2019
PaleoScan 2020 2019
paradigm suite 2019
Ptromod 2020 2019
Roxar RMS 2020 2019
EPOffice 2020
geovationnew 2013
DSG10 ep 4.04
Tempest 2020
OpenFlow Suite 2020
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
Landmark EDT 5000.16 and Landmark EDT 5000.14
Sysdrill 11
Weatherford Field Office Suite 2020
Calsep PVTsim Nova 5
Schlumberger Plug-in
Visage 2018 2016 2015
Intersect 2015
Kinetix 2018 2016 2015（Mangrove）


If you are interested, you can contact me at lzstz@foxmail.com, we can communicate friendly.

----------


## darc1218

can you share me the license please?

----------


## theebruteforce

can i get l*i*c*e*n*s*e ?

----------

